# What is a Luke warm Christian



## Lowjack (Feb 24, 2011)

What is a Lukewarm Christian? A Lukewarm "Christian" is an UNSAVED Person who THINKS they are Saved. They are someone who is Indifferent, and Half-hearted about Jesus. They are what the Bible calls, CARNAL. The Word "Carnal" is from a Greek Word "sarkikos", which means "Fleshly".

Rom 8:6 "To be CARNALLY MINDED is DEATH" 
A Lukewarm Carnal "Christian" is not Sold Out For Jesus (SO4J) as Jesus commands us to be in Mark 12:30-31, Matt 10:37-39, Rev 3:15-20, etc. They Compromise with the World— they have One Foot in the World, and One Foot in God's Word (Rom 12:2). They call themselves a Born Again Christian (John 3:3, 2 Cor 5:17), but they deceive themselves (2 Tim 3:13). Most Lukewarmers LOOK, ACT, and TALK just like the World, and they are bearing NO Good "FRUIT" for Jesus— Gal 5:22-24, John 15:8, Matt 13:36-40, Matt 25:13-40, John 15:2-8, Matt 7:15-23 yet they call themselves Christians (Mark 7:6-9). Lukewarm people do NOT OBEY JESUS, God's Word, or God's Commandments. 1 John 2:3-6; 2 Thess 1:7-9; Rom 2:6-10; John 14:15; Luke 6:46-49; Rev 2:26; Matt 5:19; Eccl 12:13-1.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 25, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> G Campbell Morgan said, "lukewarmness is the worst form of blasphemy....because it says, i know what God did for me, but it just doesnt excite me."



THat's about right !


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really? So how excited are you about the Kingdom? I hope you say "Very much."????


----------



## formula1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re:*

The Scriptural definition of lukewarm:
Revelation 3:17 
For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 25, 2011)

formula1 said:


> The Scriptural definition of lukewarm:
> Revelation 3:17
> For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked.



That's it for me.
Lukewarm is an empty shell, like the rich, young ruler.
They believe they have much, but they have very little.
They have everything except what God wanted them to have.  They don't have a spirit that yearns for God's ways and God's presence.  They haven't been able to live in the humility of knowing what the grace and mercy of God has made possible for them.
And rather than their lives exploding with the love of God, their lives have collapsed around themselves.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 25, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Really? So how excited are you about the Kingdom? I hope you say "Very much."????



Very excited to meet Yeshua Ha Mashiach and you ?


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 25, 2011)

formula1 said:


> The Scriptural definition of lukewarm:
> Revelation 3:17
> For you say, I am rich, I have prospered, and I need nothing, not realizing that you are wretched, pitiable, poor, blind, and naked.


 
In Christ centered recovery meetings, there is an interesting take on Matthew 5:4...
"Blessed are those who recognize they are spiritually helpless (poor). The kingdom of heaven belongs to them."

Isn't it interesting that when we see our condition as poor in spirit, it's then that God goes to work giving us the true riches.  Not only in the day of redemption, but along the journey with Christ also, as we turn over our vile attempts at asserting our so called rights, or  as Rev. 3:17 points out... our blind areas in our belief system.  
Being lukewarm means we have dropped the desire to renew our minds, and the end result, little transformation by His Spirit.

The world has it's way of digging it's claws into a heart and stopping the sanctification process.  As it was said already, be very wary of it.  Don't settle for the things seen, when those things unseen are pearls of great price.


----------

